# Power Windows/Power Sunroof



## micmal (May 27, 2007)

I have a 1985 Audi 5000. Usually the power windows can be operated from the drivers's side controller and the sunroof can be operated until the car has run for several minutes. After that, neither the windows nor the sunroof will operate until the car has sat for some time.


----------



## frankinstyn (Oct 11, 2004)

*Re: Power Windows/Power Sunroof (micmal)*

interesting. I would say check all the fuses to see if you have one that about to short. Never heard that that problem before. When mine all stopped working it was simply a bad fuse.


----------

